# Water bottle vs. water bowl



## havanese (Feb 10, 2016)

Do you guys use water bottle or water bowl for your pup? I got this one from Amazon and it seems my pup has to work really hard to drink enough of it. So, I just pour water in the bowl below and he drinks a LOT of it. I had to refill it once more. So, I am guessing the flow rate is not quite right. I see all the puppies use Lixit bottles at my breeder's house and she mounts it on the ex-pen. I want to get a free standing one, so I could feed Ollie in the kitchen. All recommendation is welcome!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I'd try to answer your question but I can't get past staring at that cute puppy!!!!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I had a lixit for Sophie for a while and it seemed to work fine. But she too preferred to drink from the bowl. And actually I add so much water to her meals that she rarely drinks from the bowl anyway so took the lixit down. Plus now I have Athena who needs the bowl she drinks a lot and is an older girl with poor eyesight and no front teeth <3 I'm sure she wouldn't be able to master the lixit very well.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow uses a water bottle exclusively only because I'm trying to control staining around her mouth. The first one I got was this one https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HR4ZBM4/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and then I got one by Choco Nose https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0194L7AFS/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I had a hard time getting her to use the second one as she seemed to prefer the first one. It might be a little easier to drink out of than the Choco Nose, but now she'll use either one. I use one inside on her crate and take the other to use when we are camping to put it on her playpen.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

In the kitchen and upstairs bathroom I use these. They keep drips to a minimum for a bowl, but they aren't perfect: https://smile.amazon.com/Lixit-Wate...=1486586612&sr=8-1&keywords=waterboy+dog+bowl

In my office, where the dogs are gated when we are out of the house, they use a large Lixit water bottle, because I don't want water dripped all over my hardwood floors. I use this stand, which is expensive, but I love it. It's just beautiful!: PAWS Creations | Pet Water Bottle Stands & Raised Food Stands

All of mine are happy to drink out of either type.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah the crate hanging ones can be handy. I wouldn't use any made of any plastic though because of possible BPA or phthalates .Glass or stainless steel preferred . Wash any water container daily and make sure your dog will also drink from a bowl. I have heard of some refusing to drink from a bowl because they were used to a dispenser. :surprise:


----------



## havanese (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks all!


----------



## temmie (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm a little late to this thread. We bought a Lixit top loading bottle yesterday, and I'm surprised by how far the ball bearing needs to be pushed before any water comes out. Our pup gets that he needs to lick it, but I can't imagine he is pressing hard enough to get adequate flow. I'm not sure we will keep this one unless we see that water level drop pretty significantly soon.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

temmie said:


> I'm a little late to this thread. We bought a Lixit top loading bottle yesterday, and I'm surprised by how far the ball bearing needs to be pushed before any water comes out. Our pup gets that he needs to lick it, but I can't imagine he is pressing hard enough to get adequate flow. I'm not sure we will keep this one unless we see that water level drop pretty significantly soon.


Yeah, I tried the top loading ones too, with the same results. Even my adult dogs didn't like how hard they had to work to get ANY water out of it. I don't like ANYTHING that stands in the way of my dogs (well, ALL my animals!) being well-hydrated, so I went back to the normal type. Yes, they leak a bit, so I just keep a dish underneath the spout to catch any drips.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> Yeah, I tried the top loading ones too, with the same results. Even my adult dogs didn't like how hard they had to work to get ANY water out of it. I don't like ANYTHING that stands in the way of my dogs (well, ALL my animals!) being well-hydrated, so I went back to the normal type. Yes, they leak a bit, so I just keep a dish underneath the spout to catch any drips.


Karen, which one is the "normal" one?

I have used two different brands for Willow. This one seems to be a little easier for her to push with her tongue.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HR4ZBM4/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Then I have this one by Choco Nose. It's a little harder for her to push but she finally figured it out. I do worry sometimes that she doesn't get enough water out of it and it's the one I keep in the RV.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0194L7AFS/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I can't tell from the photos, and am not familiar with the brands. I use the big Lixit bottles. The ones that I've seen that have the spring that make it hard to drink are made so that they don't rely on a vacuum to keep the water in the bottle... You can open the top to pour more water in. Like this one:

https://smile.amazon.com/TINCINT-Di...rd_wg=8tIji&psc=1&refRID=HTGRF71Z5FCJTZA15CCH

or this one:

https://smile.amazon.com/Lixit-Corp...rd_wg=PQfgz&psc=1&refRID=D970H9PH624SKQFQHDGZ


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

For some reason I get an error message from Amazon when I try to open the links. I was looking at the glass bottles but then I noticed they say “pet” and the plastic ones say “dog,” but the dog one is 32 oz. What size do you usually use? I looked at the Choco but it looks like you can only fill it when it’s empty, is that how all of them are?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

havanese said:


> Do you guys use water bottle or water bowl for your pup? I got this one from Amazon and it seems my pup has to work really hard to drink enough of it. So, I just pour water in the bowl below and he drinks a LOT of it. I had to refill it once more. So, I am guessing the flow rate is not quite right. I see all the puppies use Lixit bottles at my breeder's house and she mounts it on the ex-pen. I want to get a free standing one, so I could feed Ollie in the kitchen. All recommendation is welcome!


This is what I use. It was expensive, but it looks really nice in my office:

PAWS Creations | Pet Water Bottle Stands & Raised Food Stands

In the kitchen and upstairs bathroom, where a couple of drips is not an issue, I use these:

https://smile.amazon.com/Lixit-Wate...=UTF8&qid=1510929466&sr=8-3&keywords=waterboy

These help with drips and wet beards a LOT, though not as much as a bottle.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I almost didn’t because I know others said it was harder to use, but I ended up getting the Choco because it’s clear and mounts on the crate. But my puppy can’t figure it out, either. In another thread someone mentioned there is yet another thread about how to get puppies to drink from a water bottle. Do you think it was referring to this thread or another? I looked at Lixit as well, but the glass ones by lixit and Choco look like they function the same way with the little ball bearing inside, and I like how the Choco mounts better. Any suggestions on teaching him to use it? I’d prefer not to use a bowl because my kids keep kicking it over, and I’d really prefer something that is clear so it’s easy to see how much is in it.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I almost didn't because I know others said it was harder to use, but I ended up getting the Choco because it's clear and mounts on the crate. But my puppy can't figure it out, either. In another thread someone mentioned there is yet another thread about how to get puppies to drink from a water bottle. Do you think it was referring to this thread or another? I looked at Lixit as well, but the glass ones by lixit and Choco look like they function the same way with the little ball bearing inside, and I like how the Choco mounts better. Any suggestions on teaching him to use it? I'd prefer not to use a bowl because my kids keep kicking it over, and I'd really prefer something that is clear so it's easy to see how much is in it.


Put a little cream cheese, peanut butter or yogurt on the end. When the puppy licks it they will figure out water comes out too. I am also using this non-spill water bowl. I just started using it but I like it so far. I too am trying to keep Loki's face dry and it really helps with the dripping all over the floor. I do feel like he gets more water out of the bowl faster but he uses both equally well.

Amazon.com: Prestige Road Refresher Non Spill Water Bowl (Small) (Cream): Clothing


----------

